# t5's



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

hi all iv been using clen and t5's over the summer while i have been cutting i rarely suffered with any side effects apart from the shakes from clen, i started the t5's again yesterday after having a month of them completely i went onto two a day one in the morning and one at 12 in the afternoon last night i could not go to sleep for ****, my shins had the worlds worst chills? (shin splints?)

i started using taurine today to see if that will get rid of them is there anything else i can use?

thanks


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

surely dropping your dosage would be the first port of call


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

yer i did that today mate only had one today so hoping they will go down trained legs earlier and did my 30 mins sscv came back but rolled tmy shins out seems to have improved i have put a water bottle on there to easy the discomfort...


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

it should go soon, i hate t5's, they make me feel sick.


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

WhySoSerious said:


> it should go soon, i hate t5's, they make me feel sick.


thanks for the input mate and yeah i had that when i first started using them but that seemed to go...


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

clen not a vaso dilator and eph a vaso-consrictor?

as far as ive experienced, clen or t5 better run alone with t3

but not together, for me anyway but not sure if your saying you are?

but some ug labs have seriously fcked up clen dosing in the past

what lab?


----------

